# t stirmi/blondi plant types



## esa space station (Dec 12, 2018)

Am wanting to know what are the best suited/most naturalistic types of plants(mainly ferns) for t stirmi/t blondi enclosures the latin names would help so i can source said plants .there are members on here e.g the snark &ungoliant who have done great work at replicating their natural environment .so if anyone can help i was thinking of nephrolopelis(boston ferns/fluffy ruffles as i like the look


----------

